# Raves in Bristol?



## Indemand (Sep 22, 2007)

Just trying to find out if they still go on like they used to, its been a while though. I just remember one summer (2002, 2003?) where P.R.A.N.K or someone was running a party every weekend.

So, yeah...are they still happening?

cheers people!


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 24, 2007)

They happen in my front room from time to time...


----------



## Isambard (Sep 24, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> They happen in my front room from time to time...



Gabba from one set of speakers, cheezy gay house from the other!


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 24, 2007)

I was in Bristol at a free party on Saturday, so I guess that means they still happen.  Fuck knows where it was though, in the middle of some trading estate somewhere in a surprisingly clean warehouse.  Crappy music but fun 

There was another at AvonCliff which sounded better, but it's in the middle of nowhere if you want to leave.


----------



## Indemand (Sep 24, 2007)

I reckon I could guess where that is

any chance I could pm/e-mail anyone to get updated partyline numbers? (obviously not the thing for open forums)

think a lot of them have changed since I've been away.


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 24, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Gabba from one set of speakers, cheezy gay house from the other!



I'm into goatcore these days  

It's a blaaaaaaaaaaaast at  143bpm *bleets per minute*


----------

